# Darf man Sicherheitstüren mit einem Schlüsselschalter Bypassen??



## Quintarus (23 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade bei einem Kunden in China Konflikte über die Personelle Sicherheit in einer Roboteranlage. 
Sobald eine Sicherheitstür an der Anlage geöffnet wird, werden alle Roboter abgeschaltet und die Druckluft abgelassen innerhalb der Anlage. 

Die Anlage besitzt allerding einen Schlüsselschalter um die Sicherheitstüren Byzupassen. Hier beginnt mein Problem. Ist dies zu Verantworten die Türen zu überbrücken und die Anlage in Vollproduktion laufen zu lassen, da man jetzt eigentlich die Türen ausbauen könnte und jeder in die Anlage spazieren kann. Allerding ist dies ja nur mit einem Schlüsselschalter in Betrieb zu nehmen. Dies bedeutet, dass jemand bewusst die Sicherheitstüren überbrückt.

Andere Anlage und die Fördertechnik des Kunden haben diese Sicherheitsschalter um alle Personellen Sicherheitskreise zu Überbrücken. 

Wie ist das mit den Sicherheitsrichtlinien im Ausland, zählen beide richtlinien die Deutsche und Chinesische oder muss nur die Einheimischen bestimmungen erfüllt werden?


----------



## vladi (23 Februar 2008)

*Sicherheit*

Hi,
Sicherheit ist immer eine relative Sache. Mittels Schlüsselschalter und am Besten damit verbundene Warnungen(Lampen, Visu-Hinweise oder sowas) darf man schon überbrücken; die Verantwortung liegt bei dem, der die Schlüssel hat. Denn: man kann auch das Kabel für die Türschalter abschneiden und zusammenschliessen, usw. Eigentlich ist es fast unmöglich, solche Sicherheiten einzubauen, die nicht manipulierbar sind.

Gruss: V.


----------



## TommyG (23 Februar 2008)

Hi,

bei uns drehen sich Meser mit bis zu 5000rpm, deshalb haben wir von Mistura ein System in Gebrauch, bei welchen ein mechanischer Part den motor verriegelt und mit diesem einen und nur einmal vorhandenen Schlüssel wird bei verriegelter Maschine dann die Freigabe zu Drehen geschaltet.

Vieleicht wäre sowas auch für dich?!?

Gretz, Tom


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2008)

*Punktum ...*

Hallo,



			
				Quintarus schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem Kunden in China Konflikte über die Personelle Sicherheit in einer Roboteranlage



Das hängt wohl ein bißchen von Deinem persönlichen Status gegenüber dem Endkunden ab ...
Hast Du die Anlage als Auftragnehmer selber nach China geliefert, bleibt alles Dein Problem und das ist von der Vertragsgestaltung abhängig.
Bist Du der Inbetriebsetzer Deines Arbeitgebers vor Ort, dann soll sich Dein Cheffe damit auseinandersetzen und Dir eine schriftliche Arbeitsanweisung zur weiteren Vorgehensweise und Klärung mit dem Auftraggeber geben...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@qm

Ich glaube aber nicht, daß eine Anweisung vom Chef ihn komplett aus der Verantwortung nimmt. Zumindest als Ing., der i.d.R. wissen sollte, welche Konsequenzen sich ergeben können, bleibt er haftbar. Aber na ja, chinesisches Recht muß er sicher nicht beherrschen. Ein Kollege von mir trennt sich nie von Paß und 300 Dollar. Er nimmt Ziegeleiöfen in Betrieb. Wenn mal einer in die Luft fliegen sollte, meinte er, läßt er sich sicher nicht in irgendeinem gottverdammten Land verhaften.


----------



## gravieren (24 Februar 2008)

Hi



> Wenn mal einer in die Luft fliegen sollte, meinte er, läßt er sich sicher nicht in irgendeinem gottverdammten Land verhaften.


Ich kenne keinen, der sich "freiwillig" verhaften lassen wollte. :twisted:


----------



## HDD (24 Februar 2008)

*Menschenverstand*

Hi,
ich will das ganze mal mit normalem Menschenverstand angehen, nicht das Ihr meint ich hab sowas.
Also Du machst eine Sicherheitsanalyse für deine Maschine es kommt Kat 4 raus. Und nun willst du das alles mit einem Schlüsselschalter zunichte machen! Wer dem alltäglichen Wahnsinn in den Betrieben kennt  weiß das dies mit Sicherheit schiefgeht.  Einmal davon abgesehen das die BG dich in der Luftzerrreist zumindest in got old germany. Wenn man sowas macht dann muss die Anlage in einem sicheren Modus laufen z.B. Sichere Geschwindigkeit der Antriebe, Zustimmtaster aber das kennst du bestimmt alles!  Und ich kenne die Argumente der Instandhalter wie soll man Fehler suchen usw. (bin ja selbst einer). Aber auch hier wenn man darüber Nachdenkt kommt man schnell zu dem Schluss lass es! Stellen wir uns einmal vor die Anlage steht, der IH legt den Schüsselschalter um, und schaltet die Anlage auf Hand geht in die Anlage und der kleine dunkel Haarige Chinamann schaltet auf Automatik.  
Also für mich geht sowas gar nicht um es kurz zumachen.
Und Argumente wie kann man ja eh überbrücken, was soll das dann lass doch alle Schutzgitter und Lichtschranken einfach weg und häng ein Schild auf Achtung Lebensgefahr!!!!!:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Und übrigens es gibt Systeme da geht das eben nicht z.B. Jokab .

HDD


----------



## vladi (24 Februar 2008)

*Meinung*

Hi,


HDD schrieb:


> ... Und Argumente wie kann man ja eh überbrücken, was soll das dann lass doch alle Schutzgitter und Lichtschranken einfach weg und häng ein Schild auf Achtung Lebensgefahr!!!!!:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> Und übrigens es gibt Systeme da geht das eben nicht z.B. Jokab .


Was geht nicht: ALLES GEHT; es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit oder ob es jemand machen will, der es kann.
- wurden nicht die "sichersten" Systeme von 16 J. Hacker geknackt
- die USA Geheimdienste: da war einer auch schon mal drin 
- Falschgeld: es gibt Banknoten, da ist sich die Bank nicht ganz sicher..
- Autos sind sicher!: klar, manche nehmen die nach 30s mit..
- die Chinesen waren auch hier neulich, im Computersystem der Merkel..
Und du machst mir eine Anlage, die so sicher ist..*vde* 

Das, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist: ein gesundes Mittelmass von Sicherheitseinrichtungen und subjektive Entscheidungen, richtig kombiniert, ist das Beste. 

"...häng ein Schild auf Achtung Lebensgefahr!!!!!"

JA, genau; und wenn einer *mit einem Schlüssel* da reingeht
und stirbt..der schafft es auch mit Lichtschranken.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Boxy (24 Februar 2008)

Halli,

ich denke einmal das es abhängig der Vorschriften des LAndes ist in welchem die Anlage steht.
Ich bin selbst öfters in Korea tätig und wundere micht auch öfters wie das so geht. Bei uns kennt man das ja zum Einrichten bei reduzierter Geschwindigkeit mit Totman-Schalter.
Denke aber auch, wenn Du eine CE Zeichen daruf hast dürfte es nicht so funktionieren.


----------



## HDD (24 Februar 2008)

*Bitte nicht schreien!!!!*

@Vladi
Ich kann deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen!
Oder will ich nicht!?

HDD


----------



## vladi (24 Februar 2008)

*Bin ganz leise..*

Hi,


HDD schrieb:


> @Vladi
> Ich kann deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen!
> Oder will ich nicht!?
> HDD


 
Na man muss dafür studiert haben.., alle können das nicht  .
Aber: der Tag heute ist viel zu schön, um sich weiter mit dem Zeug zu beschäftigen, ich gehe raus..

Gruss: V.


----------



## HDD (24 Februar 2008)

*Vladi Studium*

@ Vladi,
ich bin nun mal nicht Deiner Meinung das man das darf und würde gerne dabei sein wenn du das einem BG-Ing erklärst!!!
Gründe habe ich schon gebracht. Und Dein Argument man kann alles, dann ist der Maschinenhersteller aber nicht in der Haftung sondern die Betreiberfirma!!! 
Schlüsselschalter der alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen Außerbetrieb nimmt ist für mich gemein gefährlich (punkt). Aber im Grunde habe ich meine Meinung schon kundgetan !

Ach man muss Extra ein Semester Vladi studieren um dich zu verstehen bzw. Deine Argumente, bitte schreib das doch in deine Signatur! Dann wissen alle das es keinen Sinn hat!*ROFL* 


HDD


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Februar 2008)

Was Valdi sagen wollte :

Man kann JEDE Sicherheitseinrichtung überbrücken und ausserbetrieb setzen. 

Jetzt meine Meinung :
Als Maschinenhersteller muss man es dem Betrieber so schwer wie möglich machen die Sicherheitstechnik zu manipulieren. Ein Schlüsselschalter der alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen und auch Türen überbrückt ist für etwas was nicht geht. 

Aber zurück zum Thema der Roboterzellen ? Warum löst ihr bei öffnen der Türen ein Not-Aus aus ??? Ein überwachter sicherer Halt würde m.e. genügen. Dazu die Türen mechanisch Verriegeln und das Eintreten in den Bereich über eine Anforderungstaster ermöglichen.
So machen wir das und es gab noch NIE Probleme mit TÜV;BG oder sonst wem.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## vladi (24 Februar 2008)

*Wie Du meinst..*

Hi HDD,


HDD schrieb:


> @ Vladi,
> ich bin nun mal nicht Deiner Meinung das man das darf und würde gerne dabei sein wenn du das einem BG-Ing erklärst!!!
> Gründe habe ich schon gebracht. Und Dein Argument man kann alles, dann ist der Maschinenhersteller aber nicht in der Haftung sondern die Betreiberfirma!!!
> Schlüsselschalter der alle Sicherheitseinrichtungen Außerbetrieb nimmt ist für mich gemein gefährlich (punkt). Aber im Grunde habe ich meine Meinung schon kundgetan !
> ...


 
Ist es OK so, mit der Signatur?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## Question_mark (24 Februar 2008)

*In China !!!*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> @qm
> Ich glaube aber nicht, daß eine Anweisung vom Chef ihn komplett aus der Verantwortung nimmt. Zumindest als Ing., der i.d.R. wissen sollte, welche Konsequenzen sich ergeben können, bleibt er haftbar.



Wir reden jetzt hier über die IBS einer Anlage in China. In der Regel sind dem Inbetriebsetzer die Details des zwischen dem Lieferanten und dem Kunden bestehenden Vertrages nicht bekannt. Innerhalb der Eu wird im allgemeinen und ohne große Absprache eine Lieferung gemäß VDE, DIN und BG-Vorschriften vereinbart sein. Der IBS-Ing. wird in diesen Fällen mit Sicherheit keinen Bypass über irgendwelche Sicherheitseinrichtungen realisieren.
Wenn sich aber wie hier die Frage nach einer Anlage in China stellt, so muss ich aber zumindest beim Auftraggeber oder Cheffe nachfragen, welche vertraglichen Vereinbarungen über die Einhaltung welcher internationalen oder nationalen Sicherheitsregeln, Vorschriften etc. im Vertragswerk bestehen.
Ich hoffe, dass Du mit diesem Hintergrund meinen obigen Beitrag besser nachvollziehen kannst.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm ... das ist klar, aber klar sollte auch sein, eine Cheforder enthebt einen nicht der Verantwortung und auch nicht der Haftbarkeit. Das meinte ich  .


----------



## Question_mark (25 Februar 2008)

*Mein Gewissen ist dehnbar ...*

Hallo,



> enthebt einen nicht der Verantwortung und auch nicht der Haftbarkeit.



Jein, solange ich die Anlage entsprechend den Sicherheitsvorschriften des Ziellandes erstellt habe, sehe ich mich da ausserhalb der Verantwortung und Haftung.

Aber Psssttt, ganz im Vertrauen : Ich würde den Bypass der Sicherheitseinrichtungen trotzdem nicht machen. Man schläft einfach viel ruhiger  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (25 Februar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ACK*

Yep, gut auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Peter_AUT (26 Februar 2008)

Wieso baut der Kunde den Schlüsselschalter nicht selber ein?
Dokumentation passt, Anlage funktioniert, Auf Wiedersehen - 
was der Kunde später macht kann ja keiner wissen - oder will
er es selber auch nicht machen?


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Februar 2008)

*also, ich find den Schlüsselschalter gar nicht so schlimm ...*

... wenn ich dran denk, was ein Fünfzehnjäriger mit Papas Autoschlüssel so alles anfangen und anstellen kann!

mal ganz davon abgesehen, die Motorhaube lässt sich bei laufendem Motor ohne Werkzeug öffnen  

Die Verkehrswege sind auch nicht eingehaust, ein einfaches Lichtzeichen regelt Fußgänger- und Autoverkehr  
nein! keine Tür mit Zuhaltung für die Fußganger am Fußgängerüberweg, keine ausgefahrenen Panzersperren für den Autoverkehr, damit die Fußgänger sicher über die Strasse kommen!

Ich denke, es liegt in der Verantwortung des Betreibers, mit diesem Schlüsselschalter verantwortungsvoll umzugehen. Wenn der Schlüssel in Deutschland permanent im Schloss steckt, gibts von der BG garantiert was aufs Geweih, in China ticken die Uhren vermutlich anders ...

Solange ich ruhig schlafe, wenn Kinder auf der Straße oder gar in Bahndammnähe spielen, solange schlafe ich auch ruhig, wenn jemand unbedingt so einen Schlüsselschalter will (und wenn er ihn nicht kriegt, setzt er doch selbst die Flex an).


----------



## OHGN (26 Februar 2008)

@Perfektionist:

*ACK* 

Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen.
Genau das geht mir auch durch den Kopf, wenn ich diesen Sicherheitsfetischismus und die Diskussionen darum so beobachte.


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:
> 
> *ACK*
> 
> ...



Klar ist das oft übertrieben, hat aber in diesem Fall nichts mit Sicherheitsfetechismus zu tun.

Bsp: Anlage mit Schlüsselschalter zum Überbrücken. Irgendwann lief ein Rundtisch nicht an. Der Bediener nahm den Schlüssel, öffnete die Schutztür und werkelte an dem, per Fehlermeldung angezeigten, Vertikalhandling. Als er die Endlage des Handlings herstellte, lief der RT an, nur diese Freigabe hatte noch gefehlt.  Das war zwar ein Programmierfehler, der letztendlich den Unfall verursacht hat, aber ohne Schlüsselschalter wäre nichts passiert und  der Bediener  hat nichts wirklich falsch gemacht.


----------



## Dumbledore (26 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Klar ist das oft übertrieben, hat aber in diesem Fall nichts mit Sicherheitsfetechismus zu tun.


 
Danke für das praxisnahe Beispiel. Ich muß sagen, wenn ich hier die Diskussion und manche (andere als deine) Stellungnahmen lese wird mir angst und bange. 

Als Planer und Ing. ist man neuerdings für alles verantwortlich was man plant, auch für die vorhersehbaren Fehler der Bediener. Und ich habe keine Lust, den Rest meiner Tage wegen eines DAU im Gefängnis zu verbringen. Also gibt es bei mir auch keine Möglichkeit, die normgemäßen Sicherheitseinrichtungen zu umgehen. Und wenn ich eine finde mache ich sie dicht :twisted: 

Link zum Thema "Umgehen von Sicherheitseinrichtungen" und der Konsequenzen zum Beispiel in den neuen MRL-News ab Seite 7

Und das Sicherheitshandbuch der Fa. Moeller sagt im Absatz 7.1 auch klar aus, daß der Betrieb bei geöffneter Sicherheitseinrichtung (mit Schlüssel überbrückt) ein zulässiger Einrichtbetrieb ist, für den aber zusätzliche Forderungen gelten, Zitat :.



> *• Zusätzliche Maßnahmen zur Erhöhung der*
> *Sicherheit sind vorzusehen, z. B.:*
> *– Tippbetrieb*
> *– tragbares Steuergerät zum Einrichten*
> ...


 
Also Antwort an den OP : in Europa wäre diese Überbückung so gar nicht zulässig und sogar fahrlässig. In China wird ja immer öfter europäisches Recht angewandt, auch wenn es formal nicht gilt, also: Finger weg von dieser Lösung.

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... Der Bediener nahm den Schlüssel ...


 
Dass ein Bediener über diesen Schlüssel verfügt, halte ich für unverantwortlich. Genauso, wie ich meinem 15jährigen Sohn nicht den Autoschlüssel griffbereit hinlegen werde, wenn ich mal ein Wochenende auswärts ohne mein Auto verbringe ...


----------



## Ralle (26 Februar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Dass ein Bediener über diesen Schlüssel verfügt, halte ich für unverantwortlich. Genauso, wie ich meinem 15jährigen Sohn nicht den Autoschlüssel griffbereit hinlegen werde, wenn ich mal ein Wochenende auswärts ohne mein Auto verbringe ...



/Scherz
Da hast du aber noch schwere Erziehungsdefizite, aber du hast natürlich Recht, Vorbeugen ist besser...
Scherz/

Der Bediener war auch Einrichter, also kein DAU, sondern einer, der wirklich fit an der Anlage war. Aber Leistungsdruck oder Produktionsrückstand sorgt fix mal dafür, daß man etwas übersieht, das passiert und allen zuweilen !


----------



## IceBear (29 Februar 2008)

*China*

Also so viel mal zum Thema "Sicherheit am Arbeitsplatz" in China....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSoHCxMxq6s *vde*

Gruß IceBear


----------



## HDD (1 März 2008)

Sag ich doch alles weg und ein Schild "Achtung Lebensgefahr"

Super Film IceBear!!!!
:sm1:


 :sm8: 
Da bekomme ich ja Angst und das ist eher selten!

HDD


----------



## Nais (1 März 2008)

> Da bekomme ich ja Angst und das ist eher selten!


Zumindest der Schmerz hält sich bei der Pressengrösse (schätze so 5000t Presskraft) in Grenzen, wie ein Unfall hier ausgehen würde kannst Du Dir bestimmt selbst ausmalen.

Uwe


----------



## maxi (16 April 2008)

Quintarus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade bei einem Kunden in China Konflikte über die Personelle Sicherheit in einer Roboteranlage.
> Sobald eine Sicherheitstür an der Anlage geöffnet wird, werden alle Roboter abgeschaltet und die Druckluft abgelassen innerhalb der Anlage.
> ...


 
Huhu,
VDE ISO und BGV kenne ich mich bissel aus.
Das ist vermute ich die BGV 3 BGI 779.
Genaues musst du dir dann selbst aus den BGV Ordnern (Bekommt man bei der Berufsgenossenschaft umsonst) suchen.
Also für dne Schlüsselschalter gilt das gleiche wie auch für Brücken.

*Überbrücken von Sicherheitseinrichtungen und Steuerleitungen*
Das Überbrücken von Sicherheitseinrichtungen, Steuerleitungen und Schaltern ist grundsätzlich verboten. Ist ein Überbrücken zur Durchführung der Arbeiten nicht zu vermeiden, darf dies nur erfolgen, wenn​ 
*– *der Ausführende sich der Wirkung und den daraus folgenden Gefahren bewusst ist und
*– *die Brücken geeignet und für jeden deutlich erkennbar sind.​ 
_Deutlich erkennbar bedeutet z.B. farbliche Unterscheidung mit auffälliger Länge._​ 
_Zusätzlich wird eine Kennzeichnung zur persönlichen Zuordnung empfohlen._​ 
*Brücken müssen unmittelbar nach Abschluss der Arbeiten entfernt werden. !!!*



*PS: Ich weiss schon, bin ein Langweiler gleich mit dem Inhalt der BGV zu kommen und jedlichen Diskussionen und Thesen den Boden zu nehmen *


----------



## maxi (16 April 2008)

IceBear schrieb:


> Also so viel mal zum Thema "Sicherheit am Arbeitsplatz" in China....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSoHCxMxq6s *vde*
> 
> Gruß IceBear


 
Unter LSD die Löcher Bohren ist auch Cool


----------



## kermit (16 April 2008)

mit diesem mistigen Thema muss ich mich auch gerade auseinander setzen. Der Schlüsselschalter war schon immer an der Maschine - jedoch hab ich nun die Ehre, das noch aus S5-Zeiten stammende Programm neu auf S7 zu schreiben
Dieser Drecks-Schalter überbrückt einfach den Hardware-Kreis - weiss nicht, wie es seither war - aber: will mal softwaremässig nur dann das Einricht-Tippen frei geben, wenn maximal eine Schutztür offen ist ...


----------



## volker (16 April 2008)

also ich würde sowas niemals über software überbrücken.
das zerstört dir im prinzip alle sicherheitskategorien.

worauf ich mich bei sowas einlassen würde, wäre wenn ich eine sicherheits-sps hätte. der schalter geht logischerweise da rein. dann kann  man gewisse funktionen, wie z.b. servicebetrieb des robo, freigeben.


----------



## vierlagig (16 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Das ist vermute ich die BGV 3 BGI 779.



ist mir neu, dass die BGV 3 BGI 779 auch in china gilt ... man lernt nie aus - danke maxi!


----------



## nade (17 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Genaues musst du dir dann selbst aus den BGV Ordnern (Bekommt man bei der Berufsgenossenschaft *umsonst*) suchen.
> [/SIZE][/B]



Maxi sorry der Berichtigung, es gibt aber nichts umsonst. sondern ehr kostenlos.
Umsonst ist der Tot und der kostet das Leben. 
Alos nix für ungut, kenne da einen Kaufmann der egal wen damit auch zusammenscheißt.
Ansonst denke ich auch es ist eben besser, wenn da nicht umgeschaltet werden kann. Schlüssel abziehn würde eine ungewollte Umschaltung verhindern, nur dann ist das Vergessen wieder umzuschalten nach Servicearbeit gegeben.....


----------



## maxi (17 April 2008)

nade schrieb:


> Maxi sorry der Berichtigung, es gibt aber nichts umsonst. sondern ehr kostenlos.
> Umsonst ist der Tot und der kostet das Leben.
> Alos nix für ungut, kenne da einen Kaufmann der egal wen damit auch zusammenscheißt.
> Ansonst denke ich auch es ist eben besser, wenn da nicht umgeschaltet werden kann. Schlüssel abziehn würde eine ungewollte Umschaltung verhindern, nur dann ist das Vergessen wieder umzuschalten nach Servicearbeit gegeben.....


 

Hallo,

danke Nade,
ich weiss schon das ich dies oft falsch sage/schreibe.
Entschuldige, habe ich mir als Bayer so angewohnt (Wie in einen 2. Satzteil das 2. Wort ein Wo einfügen, oder Senft anstelle Senf usw.)

Ich gebe mir Mühe besser drauf aufzupassen.
Aber nett das du mich drauf hinweist.

Grüsse dir.


----------

